# Moderlieschen aber wieviele ?



## Tomy26 (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo

So letztes Jahr habe ich 20 __ Moderlieschen im Filterteich eingesetzt, ca 15 haben den Winter überlebt.
Soweit so gut !
Im Frühjahr wurde dann fleißig gestengelt (könnte stundenlag zusehen), seht fleißig.
Irgendwie haben die kleinen es auch durch die Kiesschicht und an der Pumpe vorbei in den 2 Filterteich geschafft, war nicht geplant aber ist auch nicht schlimm.
So einige andere sind dann auch durch die Schläuche zurück zu den Bodenabläufen in den Schwimmteich.
Na ja, begeistert war meine Frau nicht aber jetzt wird halt mit Fischen um die Wette geschwommen.

Aber wie sieht es aus mit der Menga an Moderlieschen, in allen Teichen zusammen sind es zur Zeit mehrere 100 würde ich schätzen.
Sollte man den Nachwuch begrenzen ? (1 oder 2 __ Barsche )
Stellt sich das von alleine ein oder belastet es den Teich später ?
Im Schwimmteich sind ca 50 Stück und sie wachsen auch gut aber finden sie hier auf dauer genug Futter oder solllte ich sie rausfangen wenn es geht und in den Filterteich setzen?
Wobei fangen, die lachen sich kaputt wenn ich mit den Netz komme und schalten einen Gang höher.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2018)

Gehe einfach von jetzt 150 Stück aus....das lässt sich einfacher rechnen. 
Anfang diesen Jahres 15  jetzt 150 also haben die sich verzehnfacht.
Somit nächstes Jahr ca. 1500, übernächstes Jahr, wenn ich mir deine Teichfläche so anschaue 15.000 Stück....schätze dann wird es noch mal 150.000 werden in drei Jahren  und dann finden die vielleicht irgendwann kein Futter mehr und keine Algen zu knabbern....

Somit wäre vielleicht ein Sonnenbarsch nicht schlecht. Ein Teich kann so aussehen mit Kleinfischen.






Und jetzt ist die Vermehrung wohl eingeschenkt und die Fressen selber Ihre Jungen.....habe dieses Jahr noch keine ganz Kleine gesehen. 
Oder der eine oder andere Koi spielt jetzt ORCA.
Vor den Brummern halten die einen gewissen Abstand.....30 cm vielleicht.


----------



## Tomy26 (5. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ein Teich kann so aussehen mit Kleinfischen


 Ohhh wie viele meinst du es geht so weiter auch wenn ich nicht fütter.

 Um die Zahlen mal anzupassen, zur Zeit würde ich von ganz klein bis groß 300 - 400 Schätzen macht bis Ende der Laichzeit ca 500 also einen Faktor von ca. 30-fach.
Da wird es dann wohl einen oder zwei Räuber geben müssen.
Aber welche ?
- sollen auch im Winter im Teich bleiben ( Sonnenbarsch größer 10 Grad überwintern  WIKI)
- es soll nicht zusätzlich gefüttert werden

Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Petta (5. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist die Vermehrung wohl eingeschenkt




Hi Thorsten..........
auch bei uns hat sich dieses Jahr noch kein Nachwuchs eingestellt.......nur bei den __ Moderlieschen ist einiges da,ist aber überschaubar......
und ein paar Kaulquappen tummeln sich rum !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Ohhh wie viele meinst du es geht so weiter auch wenn ich nicht fütter.
> 
> Da wird es dann wohl einen oder zwei Räuber geben müssen.
> Aber welche ?
> ...



Hi Frank,

die im Handel anzutreffenden Lepomis gibbosus sind voll winterhart (nicht umsonst sind sie schon seit 120 Jahre in Europa als Neozon sehr zahlreich in den Naturgewässern zu finden und werden wohl demnächst auch zusammen mit __ Katzenwels und __ Goldfisch auf der "Liste der invasiven Arten" landen.

bei deiner Teichgröße werden 1-2 gemeine __ Sonnenbarsche aber so gut wie gar nichts bewirken (ich hatte bis letzes Jahr noch 12 Sonnenbarsche um/>15cm im Teich + jährlich 100erte an Nachwuchs - Nachwuchs von den Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Goldschleien kam immer noch genug hoch)

wenn sich die __ Moderlieschen sehr stark vermehren und net gefüttert wird pendelt sich der Bestand schnell auf einer Menge ein wie ein Teich sie auch ernähren kann. Bei der anscheinenden Übervermehrung wird ja auch gerne vergessen das Moderlieschen eine sehr hohe Sterberate haben. Die Elterntiere von diesem Jahr werden zum Großteil den nächsten Sommer nicht mehr da sein und auch alles vom Nachwuchs was bis zum Spätherbst net genug auf die Rippen bekommt wird einen kalten Winter über auf der Strecke bleiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (6. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> invasiven Arten


Dann tausche ich zu viele __ Moderlieschen gegen zu viele __ Sonnenbarsche und die verhungern dann.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Elterntiere von diesem Jahr


Waren nur 15

Vielleicht bekommen wir neben einem Grünspechtpaar und einer __ Bachstelze min. 2 Igeln, div Eichhörnchen auch noch ein Eisvogelpärchen.
Hätte zumindest genug zu fressen anzubieten. Muss mich mal belesen was so die Grundvoraussetzungen sind !
Mit allen anderen warte ich mal bis zum Frühjahr wie sich die Zahlen so entwickeln.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sebi3 (7. Juli 2018)

Hier sieht es fast im ganzen Teich so aus. Das müssen fast 1000 oder noch mehr __ Moderlieschen sein, und der Teich ist wesentlich kleiner als deiner. Wurden auch 15 Stück dieses Jahr eingesetzt die direkt alle Stängel mit Eiern voll gemacht haben. Sind allerdings alleine im Teich, außer natürlich zugezogenen Tieren, ein paar __ Schnecken und Insekten(larven).
Die können unmöglich alle ausgewachsen im Teich leben, einen Sonnenbarsch kann ich in den Teich aber auch nicht reinsetzen. Werde wohl nächstes Frühjahr auch welche bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen anbieten und dem Teichbesitzer Konkurrenz machen, von dem ich sie dieses Jahr über eBay-Kleinanzeigen bekommen habe.


----------



## Tomy26 (8. Juli 2018)

sebi3 schrieb:


> fast im ganzen Teich so aus


Den Rest vom Teich schaffen die noch. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere Laichzeit bis August.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juli 2018)

Da sind mir meine Goldelrizen lieben. Die sieht man und derzeit scheinen die ein stabiles Niveau zu bekommen.



Tomy26 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir neben einem Grünspechtpaar und einer __ Bachstelze min. 2 Igeln, div Eichhörnchen auch noch ein Eisvogelpärchen.


http://www.christoffers-naturfotos.de/html/nisthilfe_eisvogel.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2018)

Hi Torsten

naja, ne "Steilwand" von min. 1m Höhe zum einbauen der Nisthilfe brauchts da aber auch (ansonsten nehme es Eisvögel net an) 
An so was dürfte es bei meinem Namensvetter aber anhand des Avatarbildes eher mangeln


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten
> 
> naja, ne "Steilwand" von min. 1m Höhe zum einbauen der Nisthilfe brauchts da aber auch (ansonsten nehme es Eisvögel net an)
> An so was dürfte es bei meinem Namensvetter aber anhand des Avatarbildes eher mangeln


Frank, wo ein Wille ist da ist auch ein Erdhügel......
Denke aber die benötigen eher zwei oder drei Nesthöhlen um sich richtig wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## Tomy26 (9. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> An so was dürfte es bei meinem Namensvetter aber anhand des Avatarbildes eher mangeln


Der Garten hat auch noch eine Seite die nicht fertig ist. 1000m² brauchen so seine Zeit und hier sind die Fotos nicht so schön

   Ist sogar 170 hoch.
Da wir aber 2 Katzen haben sind die Voraussetzungen nicht so gut die kommen dann an die Nisthöhle drann.

Was meint ihr würden die eine Nisthöhle annehmen die im Zaun oberhalb des Filterteichs eingebaut ist nutzen.
Den Zaun kann ich verkleiden und die Nisthöhle reicht dann zum Nachbarn rein, dass sollte kein Problem werden.
Aber ist nah am Weg ca 5 m, meine gelesen zu haben das sie sehr scheu sind.
 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> wo ein Wille ist da ist auch ein Erdhügel......



so ist es !


----------



## Dunkelbunter (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo in die Gemeinde, 
mein etwa 8 Quadratmeter Tümpel beherbergt neben einigen Stichlingen auch eine reichliche Population an __ Moderlieschen. Die ich jedoch zum Spätherbst dann heraus keschere und im nahegelegenen Teich von rund 14 Hektar  auswildere  
Bisweilen gelingt dies sehr gut


----------



## Tomy26 (10. Juli 2018)

Dunkelbunter schrieb:


> im nahegelegenen Teich


So wird es bestimmt kommen.
Aber ein Eisvogel währe eben die besondere Lösung.


----------



## Dunkelbunter (10. Juli 2018)

... in meiner Region wäre es vermutlich dann denn eher der __ Fischreiher


----------



## Haggard (10. Juli 2018)

Das ist natürlich eine gute Sache, aber streng genommen ist es verboten Fische von einem in das andere Gewässer umzusetzen. Lass Dich dabei nicht erwischen


----------



## Dunkelbunter (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo Haggard, 
Hmmm, ich dachte es sei verboten wenn es um Tiere wie Fische, __ Schnecken etc. und Pflanzen aus öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässern geht. 
Nicht aber wenn ich eine geringe Anzahl an Biotop meines Tümpels auswildere. Aber oki, dann werde ich künftig die schwimmenden Kandidaturen anderweitig abgeben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2018)

Hi Dunkelbunter,

es ist laut deutschen/europäischen Naturschutzgesetzten strikt verboten Pflanzen und Tiere aus der privater Haltung ohne ne entsprechende Genehmigung einer Naturschutzbehörde in die freie Natur auszuwildern. Das gilt für fremde wie auch alle einheimischen Arten. 
__ Moderlieschen ist ja auch net gleich Moderlieschen. Jeder Bestand hat aufgrund seines direkten Umfeldes gerinfügige genetische Abweichungen zu anderen Vorkommen. Kommen Tiere aus dem Handel (wo man nie weiß wo sie mal herstammen) in einen schon lange ansäßigen Bestand kommt es zu Faunenverfälschungen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Dunkelbunter (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo und guten Morgen Frank,
das war mir so wie bereits geschildert nicht gesamt bekannt und werde künftig dazu anders handeln.
Wobei ich mir dann jedoch die Frage stelle; wenn ich zum Beispiel schon einen Bestand an Fischen besitze und dann dazu den Zoohändler meines Vertrauens aufsuche um ggf. weitere Fische hinzu zu kaufen. - Welche logischerweise dann nicht zu der „Charge“ meiner Fische passen. 
Währe das dann doch auch ein gewisser Graubereich aus juristischer Sichtweise?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2018)

ein "künstlicher Gartenteich" ist ja net mit einen natürlichen Gewässer vergleichbar wo sich die eingewanderten Bewohner über jahrhunderte genetisch an die dort herrschenden klimatischen, geologischen, biologischen Bedingungen angepaßt haben. In einem Gartenteich sind Fischbstände  ja meißt nur recht "kurze" Zeit drin - von meinen allerersten Goldfischen vor 30 Jahren ist keiner mehr da, der Nachwuchs wurden nach und nach gefressen und die ursprünglichen 6 "weißen Wale" vor 10 Jahren mit 35-38cm abgegeben - da da spielt das dann keine Rolle wer woher kommt

MfG Frank


----------



## Dunkelbunter (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Frank, 
dann resultiere ich das Fazit, dass ich künftig eher die schwimmenden Exemplare, ggf an aktive Angler abgeben soll als die Kandidaturen auszuwildern. 
Das mit dem heimeligen Biotop der schwimmenden Kreaturen ist mir sehr wohl bekannt, dennoch denke ich mir das trotz der Gesetzgebung sich die Tiere ggf. auch dort wohlfühlen würden - schließlich bereise ich ja mit den Helden der Natur ja nicht den Orient oder gar den Mond


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2018)

Hi,

als Satzfische an einen Angelverein loszuwerden ist eventuell ne Option.
Ich wurde so auch mal mehrere 100 dreistachlige __ Stichlinge über meinen ehemaligen Angelverein und den Nachbarsverein los. Allerdings gabs das OK für den Verein von der Naturschutzbehörde erst nach ner bestandenen Gesundheitsüberprüfung der Fische da sie ja nicht aus einer überprüften Satzfischzucht stammten und in ein offenen Fließgewässer kamen (einige Stichlinge wurden vom Gewässerwart vorher abgeholt und "ausgewertet")

MfG Frank


----------



## Dunkelbunter (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Frank, 
ich denke mir, es ist mitunter schon recht schräg was der Behördenschimmel dazu so auferlegt und verabschiedet. Andererseitens ist es gewiss auch gut und nötig in Fällen wo in anderen Dimensionen eine Gefährdung zu der Art und Zucht besteht. Ebenso wie viele Leute mit der Umwelt umgehen und diesen Lebensraum missbrauchen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2018)

Dunkelbunter schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> ich denke mir, es ist mitunter schon recht schräg was der Behördenschimmel dazu so auferlegt und verabschiedet.


 Ist auch zum Teil die Frage, wer die Tiere haben will. Wenn zum Beispiel die Fische vom Nabu in neu angelegten Naturteichen ausgewildert werden sollen geht häufig alles viel einfacher.


----------



## Dunkelbunter (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo Tottoabs, 
Deine Idee zu der Nabu und auch BUND ist auch gut! - Danke für den Tip
Ich denke auch das hier auf eine artgerecht Haltung wert gelegt wird.


----------



## Berndt (8. März 2020)

artgerecht verspeisen


----------



## Tomy26 (9. März 2020)

Hallo
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr dann mal ein paar Moderliesschen verschenkt habe hat sich tatsächlich ein Einvogel eingefunden.
Wir konnten ihn schon mehrfach beobachten, aber Fotos waren bis jetzt nicht möglich, sobald sich was bewegt ist der weg!
Im Sommer 2019 hatte ich mit Brut bestimmt 3000 Fische. 
Im Herbst waren es dann nur noch ca 500.
Im ersten Filterteich schwimmen noch so ca 30-40 Stück
Der zweite Filterteich ist ganz leer, kein einziger Fisch ist über ! ( 23m lang,2,5m breit, max.0,7m tief )
Im Schwimmteich kann man schlecht sagen weil man die Moderliesschen so schlecht sieht aber hier sind noch so 200-300 über.

Meine Frau sieht ihn mehrmals die Woche meistens aber früh Morgens.
An Fotos ist nicht zu denken obwohl die Terasse am Haus ca 35m vom Sitzplatz weg ist haut er sofort ab wenn man sich bewegt um ein Foto zu machen.

Also kein __ Barsch kein aussetzen alles bleibt wie es ist.


----------

